# Value for a NOS whizer kit ?



## schwinnderella (Mar 6, 2013)

I hate to ask but my searches have not uncovered much about value on this kit. I do not expect there is much sale records to find.
I have a NOS whizzer kit new in the box. The pieces were removed from the box once and placed back in the box being carefull to return them to their original places. I was the first to open the box. It has been a long while since I looked at it and I do not recall if it is a series J or 300. It is not in a place where I can get to it easily at present. Having reached retirement I am beginning to think about passing on some of my treasures. 
If I decide to sell it will likely go to ebay. Anyone care to voice an opinion on the worth of this NOS KIT ? I know prices on whizzer stuff is depressed.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

A complete good used kit will end up around $900-$1000, so, I would guess twice that for a New one.


----------



## schwinnderella (Mar 7, 2013)

Bricycle,thank you for your response.


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 10, 2013)

*whizzer kit*

I have seen a few the number used to be $2000.00 what it is now we will find out if you sell on ebay! Goodluck. OW


----------

